# BBS going down for upgrade Tuesday Sept 25, 2012 - POSTPONED



## Makai Guy

[Update: The BBS update has been postponed temporarily]

Our board has not has an update of the vBulletin bbs software on which it runs in five years.   Updates are not undertaken lightly due to the heavy customization we've installed to meet TUG's needs.   On Tuesday Sept 25 we plan to install an upgrade from vBulletin 3.6.4 to 3.8.7.

The board will be unavailable for a short while on that day, starting approximately 8 am EDT, while the database is backed up for use in the new version.  

The current board will be brought back up in read-only mode shortly thereafter, while we are feverishly working on the upgrade behind the scenes.  You will be able to log in and read existing messages on the board, but you will not be able to enter or edit messages, update your profile, or register as a new user. 

We anticipate being able to go "live" with the upgraded board sometime in the afternoon that same day.


----------



## scootr5

Any chance the that the forumrunner add-on is going to be enabled?


----------



## Makai Guy

scootr5 said:


> Any chance the that the forumrunner add-on is going to be enabled?


Not initially -- we'll have our hands full just getting the basic vBulletin upgrade in place.   But we can look into installing it after the dust settles.


----------



## hypnotiq

Hooray!


----------



## scootr5

Makai Guy said:


> Not initially -- we'll have our hands full just getting the basic vBulletin upgrade in place.   But we can look into installing it after the dust settles.



That would be great! This is the only forum I regularly visit that doesn't have it installed yet - it makes viewing on mobile devices soooo much more enjoyable.


----------



## mjm1

Thanks for the efforts to upgrade the system.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Patri

Take your time. Do it well. We'll survive. Thanks.


----------



## siesta

scootr5 said:


> That would be great! This is the only forum I regularly visit that doesn't have it installed yet - it makes viewing on mobile devices soooo much more enjoyable.


+1, and ty.


----------



## MichaelColey

Congrats, and good luck with the upgrade!  Always lots of little things that aren't obvious to track down.


----------



## Passepartout

Looking forward to new capabilities. Thanks, Brian, Doug and the team! You are appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Makai Guy

As I've been struggling with this today, things have not been going well.  Don't be surprised if this gets postponed ...


----------



## ricoba

Makai Guy said:


> As I've been struggling with this today, things have not been going well.  Don't be surprised if this gets postponed ...



Try not to lose any sleep over this.  Your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## Makai Guy

*Update postponed*

Continuing to make progress, but we're not ready yet.  The shutdown and update will be postponed for a few days (or less if things come together quickly).


----------



## x3 skier

Glad you are taking whatever time you need to do it right. 

Cheers


----------



## timeos2

Yes, there are far too many things that can go wrong to rush it.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Thanks Doug, and also to the other moderators behind the scenes. Thanks also to Brian.   

Do whatever it takes to do it right.  

I appreciate all your efforts.


Richard


----------



## carl2591

MULTIZ321 said:


> Thanks Doug, and also to the other moderators behind the scenes. Thanks also to Brian.
> 
> Do whatever it takes to do it right.
> 
> I appreciate all your efforts.
> 
> 
> Richard



ditto,, ditto,,, ditto...


----------



## swaits

And any chance for Tapatalk support? This would be a *dream come true* for me.


----------



## Makai Guy

*There may be a light at the end of the tunnel*

Turns out I've been butting my head up against some security settings set by our server folks that have prevented me from installing our TUG modifications.  Once they figured this out and changed settings, I have been able to get most things working in the test setup, but still am running into a couple of probs that the server folks have got to fix via reconfiguration.  

I think they had our security settings screwed down pretty tight after our last go round with malware, and who can blame them?


----------



## Makai Guy

swaits said:


> And any chance for Tapatalk support? This would be a *dream come true* for me.


We can look into this, as well as forumrunner, when we have the new vB version up and running and the inevitable bugs worked out.   You may need to remind us ...


----------



## Tamaradarann

Makai Guy said:


> As I've been struggling with this today, things have not been going well.  Don't be surprised if this gets postponed ...



Don't feel bad if it needs to be postponed or if you make a mistake and need to redo it.  Like I tell my son who is a computer science major and writes apps professionally.  Even major companies can have problems with their programming.  The Hilton Grand Vacation Club spent millions of dollars on the "Revolution" reservation system and it works worse than the last "Classic" reservation system.  They used IBM, not too shabby a company, to program and modify the "Revolution" system.  They had so many problems with the system, some of which they couldn't solve, that Hilton decided to scrap the system and start over.    

Good Luck.


----------



## Htoo0

Don't sweat it, we don't expect you guys to be on the level of Microsoft (Win 98, Vista, Win8 etc.).


----------



## Buns

Thanks for all you are doing, the Site is a Gold Mine of information, so it is appreciated what you all do to look after it

Buns


----------



## timeos2

Htoo0 said:


> Don't sweat it, we don't expect you guys to be on the level of Microsoft (Win 98, Vista, Win8 etc.).



Yeah - you're better than THAT!


----------



## pedro47

Just take your time on any upgrade.  This web as is, is very good !


----------



## Htoo0

timeos2 said:


> Yeah - you're better than THAT!


 
Actually, I was thinking there was no way TUG could do worse. (Which is pretty much the same thing, I know.)


----------



## TAG

Thanks guys.  Your efforts are very much appreciated!


----------

